

Brit who spent year working as a literary reviser for the government of NKorea - mapleoin
http://www.aidanfc.net/a_year_in_pyongyang_1.html

======
mapleoin
I find the 80 character limit very annoying. Here's what the title should have
been:

 _A Year in Pyongyang: The fascinating account of a British guy who spent a
year in North Korea working as a literary reviser for their totalitarian
government_

------
javanix
Was the Korean War not widely remembered in the 1960s?

The author talks as if he'd never heard of the place before, and apparently
needed to research the war.

Says something interesting about the current news cycle if true.

